# Jado roman tub diverter



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone know how to remove the diverted plunger stem there's no setscrew that I can see and if i remove the Alan nut and hex nut nothing seems to come out


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

No help here, sorry.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

With what you have already removed that should come out. 

Prolly seized up within.

Distilled white vinegar overnight.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Thx that's what I was thinking also... But never worked on one before...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If that doesn't work....really hot water for a while then shock it with an ice bath. Works with seized up mixing valve cartridges.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a Jado Vogue. Been discontinued for 10+ years.

The top of the diverter rod unscrews from the rod and then the diverter assembly should push out the bottom. 

Having said that, I don't think you are going to find a replacement part. You MIGHT be able to buy the whole spout assembly but more than likely it is time to get a new and better faucet.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

After returning to do some other work I was able to get to stem out I found the diverted washer was beveled on both sides I told this loyal costomer I have a plan but can't guarantee it's gonna work or for how long but I used 2 beveled washers back to back greased it up and works like new btw thanks for the tips


----------

